# Beware of buying an Ergo from ebay



## tiggercats

I'm not saying that all ergo's on ebay are counterfeit, but mine was :cry: Once my ergo arrived I wasn't sure about it so I contacted Ergo who asked for details and from my answers and pictures confirmed I had a fake carrier :( 

Google fake/counterfeit ergo for details of what to look for and contact Ergo if you are unsure about your carrier. The first one I was going to buy from ebay wouldn't reply to my question about the item asking for a picture of the ergo label, so I assumed (rightly or wrongly) they weren't genuine. However the one I bought looked really good, a helpful seller and a really good copy, however it had loose stitching and of course wasn't the real deal. 

Any Ergo bought from any seller (ebay or otherwise) that isn't an official registered seller will not be covered by the Ergo guarantee. For a list of registered retailers check the Ergo site for details. https://www.ergobabycarrier.com/

Happy (and safe) slinging


----------



## fluffpuffin

you can get your money back if you raise the issue with ebay. They're not allowed to sell counterfeit items and you will get a refund.


----------



## tiggercats

fluffpuffin said:


> you can get your money back if you raise the issue with ebay. They're not allowed to sell counterfeit items and you will get a refund.


Sorry I should have said I got my money back just in time to buy an R+R on sale the other week :happydance:


----------



## fluffpuffin

:yipee: just as well :) the seller should be banned. disgraceful!!


----------



## tiggercats

I reported it to ebay but all I got was the automated response and several weeks later they are still selling them :grr:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

How bad is that!! Thanks for the heads up :)


----------



## lucy_x

tiggercats said:


> I reported it to ebay but all I got was the automated response and several weeks later they are still selling them :grr:

:gun::grr: I hope you left bad feedback! And thanks for the heads up :)


----------



## henny

Thats dreadful! I will let my sis janidog know as she bought one from ebay :(
Thank you for letting us all know :hugs:


----------



## littlestar

i've seen this on another forum recently too.

Moby wraps have also gone through a period of fakes as well - always worth buying from a reputable retailler for the guarantee!


----------



## Janidog

Who was the seller on Ebay, that you bought yours from?

I bought mine from 'lovenewbaby2010


----------



## BunnyFace

Ebay sellers like this hack me off :growlmad:


----------



## Janidog

A big thank you to Sarah for Pm'ing me, and it looks like mine is a fake :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry for bumping :blush:
Is the seller still selling them?

Ive just bought one and now worried its a fake :dohh:
The seller was very friendly, and sent it next day delivery so ill find out tomorrow what its like!


----------



## wannabewillow

Aw no!!! I'm about to google and check mine out... Sorry Arcanegirl, hope yours is ok. xxx


----------



## tiggercats

The seller I got mine from is only selling moby's at the moment. After being caught once I would only trust a registered seller (see Ergo site). Once it arrives check for serial number, it is a good start if it has one. What price did you pay? If it seemed too good to be true then it probably was, if it is about normal price then I wouldn't worry as much. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I paid £55 for it inc postage, the seller checks out with length of membership and feedback etc but i know thats not a gurauntee.

I read on Ergos FB about teh fakes coming with DVDs, i did see a listing with one like that and the box was different to the one i got. Mine doesnt come with a dvd (according to the listing anyways)


----------



## tiggercats

£55 new :shock: Can you pm me the seller please, I'm nosey and am going to keep a list of questionable seller. If it was second hand for that price then probably ok (unless the previous owner got from a fake seller) Apparently some genuine ergos have been sent with dvd's so that isn't a good indicator.


----------



## tiggercats

Bumping this up again, it seems that ebay care more about their fees than about the safety of our children, there are several sellers with fakes listed now (or a couple of sellers with several user names). If anyone spots Ergo's on ebay for significantly less than the rrp of £90 or above depending on model, then please hit the report button.


----------



## pinkie77

I wonder if anyone is brave enough to go to the papers? As we're talking about the safety of babies I would think they'd be interested. 

I didn't buy one or I'd do it


----------



## Arcanegirl

I dont know of the papers would be interested without a clear link on who the blame is?


----------



## mrsbeanbump

tiggercats, I got mine last week for 46 quid from seller love newborn. It came with a dvd and all the feedback listings are private as I know they were selling 3 at the same time as the one I bought. And I didn't win one of the auctions and they offered me a buy it now for the one I didn't win on. I need to check out the carrier but its in the car at the moment and hopefully it is not too late to get a refund and report to ebay/ergo. 

This was the auction
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...651170&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_499wt_1153

Thanks for raising awareness, but sad I was soooo stupid to buy it!


----------



## tiggercats

mrsbeanbump, I was also sad I was so stupid to try and get a bargain. LO's safety is top of my priority and I carried him around for a day in a carrier that was fake. It doesn't bear thinking about if it had failed in some way.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill post my pics in here as this is the post that Google brings up about the fakes :)

The following pictures, if theres 2 carriers then the fake is on the left and the real one on the right.

the fake
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN5087.jpg
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN5088.jpg

Comparison pictures fake next to real:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN5098.jpg

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN5099.jpg

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN5100.jpg

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN5101.jpg

Quality of fabric, the fake:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN5102.jpg

and the real:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN5103.jpg

The manuals:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN5104.jpg

The lack of serial number label!
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/DSCN5109.jpg


----------



## wannabewillow

Kaz, that's fab pictures, I'm not sure how much more I can elaborate, I'll try and get some box ones.


----------



## Janidog

Also the buckles are different on the fake ergo

Tiggercats - i finally got my refund and have reported everything to Ergo baby and will be sending info to trading standards


----------



## wannabewillow

Janidog, can I ask which ebay seller you got your Ergo from? I've already worked out that it was 3 of us that got ours from the same guy. Tiggercats, did you send yours back to the seller before he gave you a refund? x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Wannabewillow, I've heard back from the seller today, blaming their supplier and is offering a refund upon return of item to derby, signed name sam....hmmmmm. 

Have you decided if you are going to send it back or not? Ebay seems not to really care, as I got a response from them saying contact seller and if it doesn't work out open a resolution case thing. Helpful!... not xx


----------



## tiggercats

Janidog used the same seller as me IIRC. I sent my carrier back special delivery then as soon as royal mail showed it had been received I emailed her again and had my refund that evening.

MrsBB is the address 11 T.. W... Derby? If so it was the same seller as me. Sadly i think you will have to return the ergo-a-like but send it SD so it is insured and guaranteed delivery, first make sure the seller will refund return postage. 


I must try and get a spreadsheet together of ebay sellers, addresses etc. Then I'll pass the info onto TS.

I know some of you have sent me this info before, but please can you PM me again with ebay name, ergo bought, price and address on ebay and address to return to (mine were different)


----------



## wannabewillow

mrsbeanbump said:


> Wannabewillow, I've heard back from the seller today, blaming their supplier and is offering a refund upon return of item to derby, signed name sam....hmmmmm.
> 
> Have you decided if you are going to send it back or not? Ebay seems not to really care, as I got a response from them saying contact seller and if it doesn't work out open a resolution case thing. Helpful!... not xx

Sam eh? Bollocks! Unfortunately I think I do have to send it back, but as soon as I get my refund, I'm definately up for some group-contacting of trading standards and Ebay. I also intend to give Ergo all of the details of my encounter and see if they want to take it further themselves. I discussed with OH about sending the Ergo direct to TS, but unfortunately, it's £75 we can't afford to lose.


----------



## wannabewillow

Ok, so this is getting very bizarre... I just opened my ebay account and received a message saying the following:


hi, thanks for sending the carrier back. I have issued you the full refund and also sent you the cost the postage of sending the carrier back. I am really sorry for this .regards.Emily


- lovenewborn

It seems we're not alone in the matter, WTF do I do now? Hoping he doesn't realise his mistake and I can send the bloody thing to TS or Ergo for them to deal with!


----------



## wannabewillow

Have just opened my Paypal account and there it is in black and white, all refunded to me. Just not in the name of the guy that was supposed to have sent me it. I looked back to the original purchase, and there it is, a totally different name to the guy I was supposed to have bought it from. Isn't it funny!?!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

thats lucky!! and you haven't sent it back yet right? thats nice that they are going to reimburse you the cost of postage, I dont know whether to ask ahead for that or to just send it back and hope they refund mine too! Going to take some pics of it tomorrow before sending it back to the same people with different names! x


----------



## mrsbeanbump

and I just checked my paypal...just in case... and its 0.00 GBP :)


----------



## wannabewillow

I'd assume they're going to refund that. When you send it, send them a message saying return postage cost £xyz and that you hope that'll be reimbursed. I'm going to keep a hold of this one until the 45 days are up, then I'm going to send it to Trading Standards unless I hear from them before then.


----------



## wannabewillow

mrsbeanbump said:


> and I just checked my paypal...just in case... and its 0.00 GBP :)

Bumcheeks!!! Try leaving it a couple of days, it was Thursday/Friday that they offered me my refund. Maybe they know they're in the shit and giving it back. Another thing you could do now you've made initial contact with them is open an actual dispute as that eliminates direct contact with them now. It also seizes his funds to the sum you paid him.


----------



## ozbel

Hi all,

I too have been duped:growlmad:. In the back of my mind I knew it was too good to be true but really wanted the carrier. I purchased a chocolate brown Ergo carrier on Saturday for £50 buy it now on ebay and it arrived today. The carrier itself does look pretty good but I can see the tell tale signs that it is a fake (having compared it to the pictures earlier in this thread). The most obvious thing is that the WARNING label which is on the inside of the waist belt has a spelling mistake. Instead of saying 'never unbuckle the waist belt while the baby is in the carrier' it says 'never NUBUCKLE the ...' The box also looks faded and it comes with the DVD which I gather is a telltale sign of a fake. 

Am currently trying to get in touch with the seller and have requested a refund so will keep you posted. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## wannabewillow

Hi Ozbel, can I ask, what's the name of your seller? x


----------



## ozbel

Hi,

He goes by the name Davemof. I contacted him last night asking for a refund and he has come back saying he is happy to do this. He seemed unaware that there was a problem with the carrier - but who knows! He said he has sold a few and all the other buyers were happy. Ergo also came back to me and I have sent them pics and info.

Last night I got a message from ebay saying that the seller had breached one or more of its policies so I have asked Davemof about this too.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Davemof im pretty sure was one i reporteed a few days ago


----------



## wannabewillow

I've just got another (rather desparate sounding) message asking if I'd sent the carrier back yet. I haven't been back in touch as I've just contacted The Evening Times to see if they're interested in running a story about it all!


----------



## JellyBeann

Arcanegirl said:


> Davemof im pretty sure was one i reporteed a few days ago

Probably, because I was watching the chocolate brown carrier and I got a message saying the item(s) had been removed because of some reason ebay weren't at liberty to divulge!

I have just bought one from ebay, I will be inspecting thouroughly when it arrives, £20 under RRP, so I am guessing it is more than likely real. The description said it was used, so I'm guessing that's why. And it told me how to tell if it's fake! Hopefully that's a sign that it's real!


----------



## ozbel

I have just received a message from Davemof and he says he has been in touch with Ergo and between them they have concluded that he was sold several fake carriers. He says they have advised him to recall the carriers he has sold. 

Having not used ebay before I don't know how the refunds policy works. Do I need to wait for him to refund me before I return the carrier or should I return it and hope he then refunds me? Or should I keep hold of the carrier for now? Thanks!


----------



## JellyBeann

I would wait for him to refund you


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its an awkward one with refunds as Ebay requires you to send the item back first.
I have done with mine as my seller seems to have been sold a batch of them thinking they were real aswell.


----------



## Janidog

You have to return the item before the seller will issue you with a refund.


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Sent mine back Monday and just got refund through today... but he didn't refund my return postage. but small price to pay for a silly mistake on my part!

Off to drool over new genuine carriers! x


----------



## JellyBeann

Ahh, I had no idea wht you were supposed to do, now I know lol!


----------



## ozbel

Just to let you know - my seller has refunded me in full. I asked him to do this before I sent the carrier back and he had the decency to do so. I will send the carrier back tomorrow by special delivery. He too has said that he has been sold a batch of fakes and that he didn't know they were fakes. 

Good luck everyone with getting your refunds and buying genuine Ergo carriers next time.


----------



## Arcanegirl

glad you got your money back Ozbel and my pictures have raised awareness to at least one more person :D


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Hi folks,

I'm now a little worried.... I bought mine on ebay about a month ago, paid around £70 I think but can't tell from the pics and inspecting mine of it's real! Where is the serial number meant to be??


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Oh, hubby just looked on ebay and we got it from lovenewborn....... am guessing I've been duped??


----------



## wannabewillow

Mrs Mayhem said:


> Oh, hubby just looked on ebay and we got it from lovenewborn....... am guessing I've been duped??

Hi there :hugs: Ebay states that you have 45 days from date of purchase to dispute them. I'd contact the seller straight away, then go to Ebay's resolution centre and start proceedings. Sorry this has happened to you too, it seems there's a small bunch of us who've been duped. Hopefully if loads of us complain, ebay should sit up and take notice!

Good luck getting a refund honey :hugs:
Joanne x


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

wannabewillow said:


> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> Oh, hubby just looked on ebay and we got it from lovenewborn....... am guessing I've been duped??
> 
> Hi there :hugs: Ebay states that you have 45 days from date of purchase to dispute them. I'd contact the seller straight away, then go to Ebay's resolution centre and start proceedings. Sorry this has happened to you too, it seems there's a small bunch of us who've been duped. Hopefully if loads of us complain, ebay should sit up and take notice!
> 
> Good luck getting a refund honey :hugs:
> Joanne xClick to expand...

Thanks hun! Hubby has just looked and we bought it on 6th March so are within that time, have contacted the seller and we're off to the resolution centre now! am gutted! but am also so glad that I haven't taken Holly any further than the local park once in it, I dread to think....... xx


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Mrs Mayhem said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> Oh, hubby just looked on ebay and we got it from lovenewborn....... am guessing I've been duped??
> 
> Hi there :hugs: Ebay states that you have 45 days from date of purchase to dispute them. I'd contact the seller straight away, then go to Ebay's resolution centre and start proceedings. Sorry this has happened to you too, it seems there's a small bunch of us who've been duped. Hopefully if loads of us complain, ebay should sit up and take notice!
> 
> Good luck getting a refund honey :hugs:
> Joanne xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Hubby has just looked and we bought it on 6th March so are within that time, have contacted the seller and we're off to the resolution centre now! am gutted! but am also so glad that I haven't taken Holly any further than the local park once in it, I dread to think....... xxClick to expand...

:hugs: sorry, lovenewborn was our seller too (there are a couple of us on here)... however, we have just received our refund back so good luck with everything. Take lots of pictures of it before sending it back so you have proof that it was counterfeit. Lovenewborn will be shocked!! but who knows whether they sold them knowingly or not...x


----------



## wannabewillow

So, I went to the local newspaper to see what they though, if there was a story or not, apparently, as all of my correspondence seems to show that the seller had 'no idea' that the stock wasn't genuine, the paper would be reluctant to run a story as there is no proof that they were knowingly selling fakes!

Bumcheeks... we just have to go on what ebay say.


----------



## Janidog

Mrs Mayhem said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> Oh, hubby just looked on ebay and we got it from lovenewborn....... am guessing I've been duped??
> 
> Hi there :hugs: Ebay states that you have 45 days from date of purchase to dispute them. I'd contact the seller straight away, then go to Ebay's resolution centre and start proceedings. Sorry this has happened to you too, it seems there's a small bunch of us who've been duped. Hopefully if loads of us complain, ebay should sit up and take notice!
> 
> Good luck getting a refund honey :hugs:
> Joanne xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Hubby has just looked and we bought it on 6th March so are within that time, have contacted the seller and we're off to the resolution centre now! am gutted! but am also so glad that I haven't taken Holly any further than the local park once in it, I dread to think....... xxClick to expand...

I bought mine in January and was way out of time to complain, but the seller did give me a refund


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mrsbeanbump said:


> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> Oh, hubby just looked on ebay and we got it from lovenewborn....... am guessing I've been duped??
> 
> Hi there :hugs: Ebay states that you have 45 days from date of purchase to dispute them. I'd contact the seller straight away, then go to Ebay's resolution centre and start proceedings. Sorry this has happened to you too, it seems there's a small bunch of us who've been duped. Hopefully if loads of us complain, ebay should sit up and take notice!
> 
> Good luck getting a refund honey :hugs:
> Joanne xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Hubby has just looked and we bought it on 6th March so are within that time, have contacted the seller and we're off to the resolution centre now! am gutted! but am also so glad that I haven't taken Holly any further than the local park once in it, I dread to think....... xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: sorry, lovenewborn was our seller too (there are a couple of us on here)... however, we have just received our refund back so good luck with everything. Take lots of pictures of it before sending it back so you have proof that it was counterfeit. Lovenewborn will be shocked!! but who knows whether they sold them knowingly or not...xClick to expand...

Ah damn, have sent it back already, didn't think to take pics..... the email we got back from them just said send it back blah blah blah, it didn't sound like s/he was shocked/surprised etc, I honestly believe that they know what they are doing. Luckily we hadn't left feedback as yet so once the refund is in our account I will leave negative feedback. I know their feedback is set to private but they have 100% positive so far which certainly helped to fool me! 
I'm disgusted that people would do this, putting babies lives in danger!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

Mrs Mayhem said:


> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> Oh, hubby just looked on ebay and we got it from lovenewborn....... am guessing I've been duped??
> 
> Hi there :hugs: Ebay states that you have 45 days from date of purchase to dispute them. I'd contact the seller straight away, then go to Ebay's resolution centre and start proceedings. Sorry this has happened to you too, it seems there's a small bunch of us who've been duped. Hopefully if loads of us complain, ebay should sit up and take notice!
> 
> Good luck getting a refund honey :hugs:
> Joanne xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Hubby has just looked and we bought it on 6th March so are within that time, have contacted the seller and we're off to the resolution centre now! am gutted! but am also so glad that I haven't taken Holly any further than the local park once in it, I dread to think....... xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: sorry, lovenewborn was our seller too (there are a couple of us on here)... however, we have just received our refund back so good luck with everything. Take lots of pictures of it before sending it back so you have proof that it was counterfeit. Lovenewborn will be shocked!! but who knows whether they sold them knowingly or not...xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah damn, have sent it back already, didn't think to take pics..... the email we got back from them just said send it back blah blah blah, it didn't sound like s/he was shocked/surprised etc, I honestly believe that they know what they are doing. Luckily we hadn't left feedback as yet so once the refund is in our account I will leave negative feedback. I know their feedback is set to private but they have 100% positive so far which certainly helped to fool me!
> I'm disgusted that people would do this, putting babies lives in danger!Click to expand...

I left them positive feedback :( I did it as soon as I got it (quickly) and before I had tried it out or looked at it properly.... they want to cancel the transaction now on ebay (assuming to get fees back....) but I want my return postage so I'm putting off responding for a while...


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

mrsbeanbump said:


> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> Oh, hubby just looked on ebay and we got it from lovenewborn....... am guessing I've been duped??
> 
> Hi there :hugs: Ebay states that you have 45 days from date of purchase to dispute them. I'd contact the seller straight away, then go to Ebay's resolution centre and start proceedings. Sorry this has happened to you too, it seems there's a small bunch of us who've been duped. Hopefully if loads of us complain, ebay should sit up and take notice!
> 
> Good luck getting a refund honey :hugs:
> Joanne xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Hubby has just looked and we bought it on 6th March so are within that time, have contacted the seller and we're off to the resolution centre now! am gutted! but am also so glad that I haven't taken Holly any further than the local park once in it, I dread to think....... xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: sorry, lovenewborn was our seller too (there are a couple of us on here)... however, we have just received our refund back so good luck with everything. Take lots of pictures of it before sending it back so you have proof that it was counterfeit. Lovenewborn will be shocked!! but who knows whether they sold them knowingly or not...xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah damn, have sent it back already, didn't think to take pics..... the email we got back from them just said send it back blah blah blah, it didn't sound like s/he was shocked/surprised etc, I honestly believe that they know what they are doing. Luckily we hadn't left feedback as yet so once the refund is in our account I will leave negative feedback. I know their feedback is set to private but they have 100% positive so far which certainly helped to fool me!
> I'm disgusted that people would do this, putting babies lives in danger!Click to expand...
> 
> I left them positive feedback :( I did it as soon as I got it (quickly) and before I had tried it out or looked at it properly.... they want to cancel the transaction now on ebay (assuming to get fees back....) but I want my return postage so I'm putting off responding for a while...Click to expand...

Its just awful isn't it! DH just told me that because they are refunding we can't leave negative feedback. Its crazy! My mum reckons that we should inform the police, but DH works for the police and said because they are refunding there would be no case and it is more a trading standards thing. Its mad how someone who is ripping off people seems to have all these rights and protection.....


----------



## mrsbeanbump

yes, and how ebay doesn't care!!!!!!! they want you to just sort it out between each other!!! I hate ebay!!! (but I still use it as still believe there are some genuine sellers out there) I dont remember the name, but someone here is compiling information to report to someone, is it you tiger? x


----------



## tinkerbellkir

Would be interested in knowing the postal address is someone can PM it to me, as i live in Derby, would be interesting to see where this scam was happening from! 

Kirsty x


----------



## tiggercats

Hello again girls, I've been away for a few days and come back to find more people getting fakes from ebay. I will compile a list of all sellers to have sold confirmed fakes if everyone can PM me all the info (again for some of you as I haven't kept my old pm's).

Please state, your seller (plus any previous ebay names), their ebay registered address (if a business seller which they should be), the address you have been asked to return it to (mine were different), date of purchase, date of refund, type of ergo and colour, plus anything else you think relevant.

I will create a spreadsheet and forward it to trading standards.

Hopefully if we compile enough info we can at least get ebay to stop listing them. I know with certain things the listing has to be confirmed before going live so if ergo's could be added to this it would be a start.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Do you still want details of sellers that appeared to be genuine, not knowing they were selling fakes?


----------



## tiggercats

I'll take details of all the sellers that had fakes whether or not they 'knew' they were selling fakes. 

I have to say I don't believe they don't know they are fake, but I'm suspicious by nature. 

Some sellers claim they don't know yet hide their feedback and change username every month.


----------



## Arcanegirl

This is a point, my sellers feedback was all private and shared the same listing pic as another seller on one of her auctions


----------



## tiggercats

Thanks Mrs Mayhem for the info, even though we both bought from different sellers (yours 2 months later than mine) the return address for the carriers is the same. I can't wait to get everyone elses details and see how many accounts this address has.


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

tiggercats said:


> Thanks Mrs Mayhem for the info, even though we both bought from different sellers (yours 2 months later than mine) the return address for the carriers is the same. I can't wait to get everyone elses details and see how many accounts this address has.

Hmmm, very interesting!!! I'll get that email addy to you as well in the morning, DH isn't home from work until the small hours!!


----------



## tiggercats

Now I have started digging around ebay it seems the info contradicts itself left right and centre for the one I bought and the seller Mrs Mayhem used (same return addy). 

Arcanegirl, your seller should clearly be listed as a business seller but wasn't/isn't. 

I want more names from you, I'm quite enjoying this.


----------



## tiggercats

3 different sellers with the same return address now, I wonder how many more are all the same seller hiding under different names?


----------



## wannabewillow

Ohhh, was it my seller with the same address? x


----------



## JellyBeann

I am watching this thread and hoping that mine is real, I hope to get it tomorrow, so will let you know when it has been inspected by me thouroughly!


----------



## tiggercats

Jellybean can you pm me the link you bought your from please at least if it is real we can recommend a seller.


----------



## Arcanegirl

ohhh im curious, which members have got the same addy for the returns?


----------



## tiggercats

Myself, Mrs Mayhem, wannabewillow and Janidog - 3 separate ebay seller names between us.


----------



## pinkie77

Is watchdog still on the tv? They might be interested in the info you've compiled. It really is time ebay sorted itself out and actually did something about all the fakes sold through it's site. Fake uggs is one thing but a baby carrier that could potentially be dangerous is totally out of order


----------



## JellyBeann

Mine's REAL!! Woop Woop seller is 

mrsleung619


----------



## wannabewillow

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
At last, an honest ebayer seller exists!


JellyBeann said:


> Mine's REAL!! Woop Woop seller is
> 
> mrsleung619


----------



## JellyBeann

wannabewillow said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> At last, an honest ebayer seller exists!
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Mine's REAL!! Woop Woop seller is
> 
> mrsleung619Click to expand...

I was so nervous lol, but it was listed as used, so I guessed so


----------



## Floralaura

Mrs Mayhem said:


> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsbeanbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs Mayhem said:
> 
> 
> Oh, hubby just looked on ebay and we got it from lovenewborn....... am guessing I've been duped??
> 
> Hi there :hugs: Ebay states that you have 45 days from date of purchase to dispute them. I'd contact the seller straight away, then go to Ebay's resolution centre and start proceedings. Sorry this has happened to you too, it seems there's a small bunch of us who've been duped. Hopefully if loads of us complain, ebay should sit up and take notice!
> 
> Good luck getting a refund honey :hugs:
> Joanne xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun! Hubby has just looked and we bought it on 6th March so are within that time, have contacted the seller and we're off to the resolution centre now! am gutted! but am also so glad that I haven't taken Holly any further than the local park once in it, I dread to think....... xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: sorry, lovenewborn was our seller too (there are a couple of us on here)... however, we have just received our refund back so good luck with everything. Take lots of pictures of it before sending it back so you have proof that it was counterfeit. Lovenewborn will be shocked!! but who knows whether they sold them knowingly or not...xClick to expand...
> 
> Ah damn, have sent it back already, didn't think to take pics..... the email we got back from them just said send it back blah blah blah, it didn't sound like s/he was shocked/surprised etc, I honestly believe that they know what they are doing. Luckily we hadn't left feedback as yet so once the refund is in our account I will leave negative feedback. I know their feedback is set to private but they have 100% positive so far which certainly helped to fool me!
> I'm disgusted that people would do this, putting babies lives in danger!Click to expand...
> 
> I left them positive feedback :( I did it as soon as I got it (quickly) and before I had tried it out or looked at it properly.... they want to cancel the transaction now on ebay (assuming to get fees back....) but I want my return postage so I'm putting off responding for a while...Click to expand...
> 
> Its just awful isn't it!* DH just told me that because they are refunding we can't leave negative feedback. Its crazy*! My mum reckons that we should inform the police, but DH works for the police and said because they are refunding there would be no case and it is more a trading standards thing. Its mad how someone who is ripping off people seems to have all these rights and protection.....Click to expand...

You can (and should) still leave neg feedback even if you get a refund..and if you give them all 1's in the stars too that will knock their account too..x


----------



## tiggercats

I've been avoiding my chores tonight (no change there :blush: ) and been contacting ebay members who have bought cheap ergo's from one seller and asking them to check for serial numbers. I will keep reporting suspected fakes on ebay every day if i have to. I doubt it will make a difference though, ebay are more concerned about their fees than safety :(


----------



## Janidog

tiggercats said:


> I've been avoiding my chores tonight (no change there :blush: ) and been contacting ebay members who have bought cheap ergo's from one seller and asking them to check for serial numbers. I will keep reporting suspected fakes on ebay every day if i have to. I doubt it will make a difference though, ebay are more concerned about their fees than safety :(

We rent out bicycle wheels which have built in powermeters, and a client had his stolen and there is was on ebay, but ebay did nothing, so police were contacted and they were brilliant, the seller was caught with our wheel and loads of expensive bikes that had been stolen to order


----------



## Superbeelo

Hi all, I've just joined coz I saw this thread and had to see the pictures of the fake Ergo. I bought one last week which arrived today and having read all the info on here I realise it's a fake. I'm really annoyed that there are people out there who are willing to put babies at risk to make a fast buck. It makes me sick! Anyway, I bought mine from a seller called lisajohn11 and the return address is 11 theatre walk DE12NG. Is that the same as anyone else? I'm going to ask for a refund now and complain to eBay. I've also told Ergo about it hoping they'll complain to eBay too! Thanks for this thread... I'm glad I'm not the only one who's been duped!


----------



## Superbeelo

Just to let you know.....I've just sent this story in to The One Show for Dom Littlewood to investigate! Maybe they'll take it up and then less mums will unknowingly compromise their babies' safety!


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Thats the same address as a few of us were given, but again, a different seller name!
Drop a pm to tiggercats, she is getting all the info together! and definitely get your money back. 
It really pisses me off that this person is getting away with this!


----------



## mrsbeanbump

we had the same return address but different name as you superbeelo...its kinda obvious now they are selling with full knowledge they are fakes. I actually wonder if they are reselling the ones others have sent back... as we've sent ours back & got refund

agree with mrs mayhem, send all your info to tiggercats :)


----------



## wannabewillow

Superbeelo said:


> Hi all, I've just joined coz I saw this thread and had to see the pictures of the fake Ergo. I bought one last week which arrived today and having read all the info on here I realise it's a fake. I'm really annoyed that there are people out there who are willing to put babies at risk to make a fast buck. It makes me sick! Anyway, I bought mine from a seller called lisajohn11 and the return address is 11 theatre walk DE12NG. Is that the same as anyone else? I'm going to ask for a refund now and complain to eBay. I've also told Ergo about it hoping they'll complain to eBay too! Thanks for this thread... I'm glad I'm not the only one who's been duped!

Hi honey. I bought mine from lovenewborn with the same return address. Glad you got to send it back! X


----------



## Soph&Bump

Im gutted. I ordered an Ergo from ebay yesterday and have only now started doing research. It must be fake. The guy is selling loads, they go fairly cheap, have no reserve. I'm so upset as I don't have much money but really need this for a much needed break I'm having with my sister. 

I paid for it on Paypal yesterday and have already emailed the seller to assure me that it's genuine and asked for my money back if it's not. I doubt he'll be willing to give it to me. I don't know whether to threaten Trading Standards and negative feedback if it turns out to be fake (which I'm sure it will) and then he might be more inclined to refund the money.

I just want to go and buy a full priced one now. LO's safety is so much more important.

The sellers name is Gary something. Anyone have experience of him. I have a friend who used to be quite senior at ebay and I've just emailed him. This is a copy of what he said....

So check it out when you get it and then if not happy

1. Get the seller's contact details
2. Call (don't email) and discuss. You have a right to return/complain
3. If still not satisfied, you can chargeback if you paid by PayPal
4. Read the following: https://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/policies/replica-counterfeit.html

But doesn't sound like ebay have been that helpful. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Soph&Bump

My friend that worked at ebay has sent me this link for getting phone numbers for sellers. Apparently, if they don't provide one or provide a number that is fake (like their dodgy items), then it's an offence and they can be removed. I know removing them won't stop them selling as they'll just start up again but it will stump them a bit.

Have a go with the sellers you used and report them if you don't get a working number.

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/ebayadvsearch/_W0QQ_sofindtypeZ9?_adv=1&tokenstring=jFyWBwYAAAA=


----------



## Janidog

Soph&Bump said:


> Im gutted. I ordered an Ergo from ebay yesterday and have only now started doing research. It must be fake. The guy is selling loads, they go fairly cheap, have no reserve. I'm so upset as I don't have much money but really need this for a much needed break I'm having with my sister.
> 
> I paid for it on Paypal yesterday and have already emailed the seller to assure me that it's genuine and asked for my money back if it's not. I doubt he'll be willing to give it to me. I don't know whether to threaten Trading Standards and negative feedback if it turns out to be fake (which I'm sure it will) and then he might be more inclined to refund the money.
> 
> I just want to go and buy a full priced one now. LO's safety is so much more important.
> 
> The sellers name is Gary something. Anyone have experience of him. I have a friend who used to be quite senior at ebay and I've just emailed him. This is a copy of what he said....
> 
> So check it out when you get it and then if not happy
> 
> 1. Get the seller's contact details
> 2. Call (don't email) and discuss. You have a right to return/complain
> 3. If still not satisfied, you can chargeback if you paid by PayPal
> 4. Read the following: https://pages.ebay.co.uk/help/policies/replica-counterfeit.html
> 
> But doesn't sound like ebay have been that helpful. Grrrrrrr

Those of us that have complained and sent the Ergos back, have all received our money back so you will have not problem getting a refund - I got mine even though it was way out of the 45day return policy


----------



## Soph&Bump

Thanks. Did you all complain to the seller or to eBay. I just phoned the seller after requesting his number on ebay. It wasn't 'gary' but a woman who said Gary was at work. I explained I thought the item was fake and I didn't want it. She didn't dispute this and said I should just send it back and I'd get a refund. But until I see the money I'll be stressing. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Janidog

Soph&Bump said:


> Thanks. Did you all complain to the seller or to eBay. I just phoned the seller after requesting his number on ebay. It wasn't 'gary' but a woman who said Gary was at work. I explained I thought the item was fake and I didn't want it. She didn't dispute this and said I should just send it back and I'd get a refund. But until I see the money I'll be stressing. Fingers crossed.

I started through ebay resolution centre but because I was out of the time limited i just sent an email to the seller and explained it was fake and that i had been in touch with Ergo themselves, and I want a refund. As longs as you send it signed for and make a note of the tracking number, once you have checked online that it has been signed for, email them again saying they now have the goods and you want the refund :flower:


----------



## Soph&Bump

Thanks. I contacted the seller by phone and email and he's told me to send it back (I just got it today and am not even opening it) and he's offered a refund, including the postage that I pay. It's just so annoying that we can't leave negative feedback to warn other people. 

He is in Gloucester. Not sure if others have experience of this seller.


----------



## tiggercats

You should still be able to leave negative feedback, I did after I had my refund.


----------



## Soph&Bump

Oh okay, I thought that you couldn't leave feedback after a refund had been given. Will definitely leave feedback but guess it will get lost amongst the good feedback this guy gets because he sends things so quickly.


----------



## Alansdaughter

Just a heads up that the seller "necessities" which sold me a fake (which they admitted to and gave me a refund) has changed their name to "babylibrarycouk" and is still selling Ergo carriers! 

BUYERS BEWARE!


----------



## lizzieredrup

I bought an Ergo on ebay recently and I just knew it was going to be a fake but with money being tight I was crossing my fingers very tightly as the listing seemed genuine (how silly of me). I received it today and after looking at it in great detail I know it is a fake! 

After looking through this thread I also realise that he is also someone who has been mentioned before but just slightly changes his name, 'davemof' was mentioned on here and this guy David Moff is who I purchased it off although when emailing back and forth about delivery it was apparently a woman! This was the listing https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270757153615&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT 

Sooo annoyed with myself!


----------



## tiggercats

I've just looked at that, personally I think listings are suspect if they are listed as new but the descriptions says used a couple of times. Does the ergo have a serial number? 

Strange that the seller contradicts themselves in their listings, the galaxy grey one they sold said


> I was bought this baby ergo as a gift when my son was born. I was already using my baby bjorn when I received the gift , so I am selling this carrier on to make some money to spend on something else which will come in useful for my son. I still have all the original packaging with this item.

and the one you bought


> I am selling this fantastic baby carrier as I no longer have use for it. It was used only a couple of times and is in fantastic, as new condition. It was purchased from a boutique baby shop in Holmfirth approx 7 months ago.

Sorry you appear to have been yet another victim, PM me if you need anything else not covered in the thread.


----------



## lizzieredrup

tiggercats said:


> I've just looked at that, personally I think listings are suspect if they are listed as new but the descriptions says used a couple of times. Does the ergo have a serial number?
> 
> Strange that the seller contradicts themselves in their listings, the galaxy grey one they sold said
> 
> 
> I was bought this baby ergo as a gift when my son was born. I was already using my baby bjorn when I received the gift , so I am selling this carrier on to make some money to spend on something else which will come in useful for my son. I still have all the original packaging with this item.
> 
> and the one you bought
> 
> 
> I am selling this fantastic baby carrier as I no longer have use for it. It was used only a couple of times and is in fantastic, as new condition. It was purchased from a boutique baby shop in Holmfirth approx 7 months ago.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry you appear to have been yet another victim, PM me if you need anything else not covered in the thread.Click to expand...

Thank you :flower: No it doesn't have a serial number, that was one of the things for me that proved it was actually a fake not to mention the spelling mistakes!!! grrr.

How long should I wait for a refund? Do I have to send the carrier back before they refund me? They were quick to reply yesterday claiming they had no idea it was fake but I have had no reply since.


----------



## Jenniflower

Ah yes, I remember seeing that. This is why we have decided to just splash out and buy new. I was totally set on being able to tell who was and wasn't a fake. But when they start getting so smart to tell you it's used, so you think it's real. GAH! 

Born direct is selling the performance with a free cargo pack. So all is good.


----------



## modo

Ok where can I get a genuine Ergo from? Where did you girls get your genuine ones from? Please let me know if you recommend the place :flower:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I looked on the Ergo UK website and found an official retailer from there :)


----------



## Macmad

Oh no I think I've being dubbed! I've emailed the seller asking if genuine Ergo. If not will be demanding money back. Thanks for letting us know. X


----------



## winegums

I've just bought some baby leggings from an eBay seller and looked at their other items and they are selling ergos for 49.99 kinda annoyed I've given this loser my money now - I'm going to leave neg feedback about the slings


----------



## Macmad

Macmad said:


> Oh no I think I've being dubbed! I've emailed the seller asking if genuine Ergo. If not will be demanding money back. Thanks for letting us know. X

The seller got back to me and says it's genuine. They are going to post it tomorrow. I've asked if they could send me a photo of the serial number.... Still waiting.. God hope it's not a fake but you just know when you have a funny feeling!:dohh:


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Macmad said:


> Macmad said:
> 
> 
> Oh no I think I've being dubbed! I've emailed the seller asking if genuine Ergo. If not will be demanding money back. Thanks for letting us know. X
> 
> The seller got back to me and says it's genuine. They are going to post it tomorrow. I've asked if they could send me a photo of the serial number.... Still waiting.. God hope it's not a fake but you just know when you have a funny feeling!:dohh:Click to expand...

Still inspect it when it comes, mine were convinced it was genuine (or pretended to be) until I sent it back and demanded a refund, then they said 'sorry, we didn't know it was fake', even though lots of women on here dealt with the same seller!

I hope it is genuine hun! :flower:


----------



## Aunty E

:( How annoying. I've seen a bunch of Beco Butterfly fakes as well :( My second buyer for my ergo left me nice feedback, and I managed to buy a second hand Beco with what she paid for my Ergo :)


----------



## Kit

Hi
I don't use this forum any more but I came across this thread from google. I saw mention of fake ergos elsewhere.
I have checked my ebay ergo and it is also a fake - it has the nubuckle spelling on the safety label. I have contacted the seller (Reeltang) to request a return/refund but if anyone wants to pm me to compare contact details for sellers I will check my inbox over the next couple of days.


----------



## Macmad

Update on my purchase - the seller never replied to my email concerning a photo of the serial number and I noticed that the money had not been claimed from my Paypal account, which was most odd!

I still had a really bad feeling, so cancelled my payment and emailed the seller explaining my reasons and said if they had already sent it I would return.

This morning I received a reply saying if I think it's false then no problem! WTF - just shows that they are not genuine otherwise they would have kicked up a fuss.

Going to order from recommended site now! Like I should have in the first place :dohh:


----------



## Aunty E

Well at least you get your money back! My Beco arrived this morning and we've had a lovely jog round in it already - Imogen is light as a feather in it on my back :)


----------



## nadinek

hey would it be creepy or get me booted from Ebay to contact someone who i think has bought a fake ergo? Just saw this listing

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ergo-Baby-Ca...by_Carriers&hash=item1e642fe2d1#ht_500wt_1156

Cheap, mentions a DVD, box looks suspect... i bought one from a proper retailer, just was keeping an eyeout on fakes.

i sent a message asking for a pic of the serial number but havent heard back. i looked at his feedback though and noticed this woman:

https://myworld.ebay.co.uk/1493adele

had bought one a week ago. i feel sick thinking of her using a fake when her baby could be at risk!! :nope:


----------



## tiggercats

I contacted quite a few people who had bought from the seller I was conned by, most replied saying they were grateful for the warning, some have found us on here. I haven't been booted from ebay.


----------



## nadinek

GRRRRR. I reported this to ebay and its still for sale. the guy has no serial number cos it wasnt registered? wth?? so annoyed its still up theer!!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ergo-Bab...by_Carriers&hash=item1e642fe2d1#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## bathbabe

Eeekk! I bought my ergo from ebay! 

Littlequeens i think the seller was, anybody know anything about them?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Not heard of the seller but your best bet is to look for the serial number inside the pocket


----------



## bathbabe

Its got a little tag inside saying 

Made in China 
BC15SPH
EBC2010050553

Is that the serial number or something else? Its only a little tag.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thats it, its real :)


----------



## bathbabe

Hmm, iv just looked at the pics on page 3, fakes on the left yeah? With the warning label with 2 bold headers, thats what mine is like. Ah crap.


----------



## Arcanegirl

yours has a serial number though, email ergo and ask them to check the number. Fakes dont have any serial tags on them at all


----------



## bathbabe

Ok thanks


----------



## bathbabe

Iv sent an email.

I had also just noticed a spelling mistake

'Small children can fall throuth leg opening'


----------



## bathbabe

Throuth is a spelling mistake right? Im not just being a twat? Spelling isnt my strong point.


----------



## Macmad

Beware they are selling fakes on Amazon now too. A seller called Justoutgenius. Checked mine and no serial number and spelling mistake on warning label.


----------



## bathbabe

*Its fecking fake*

Seller 'littlequeenss' on ebay.

Ergo have confirmed its fake.

How annoyed am i?!


----------



## bathbabe

How did you all word your messages to the sellers? I cant quite get across what i want to say because im annoyed! Iv started and deleted about 10 times!


----------



## aliss

bathbabe said:


> How did you all word your messages to the sellers? I cant quite get across what i want to say because im annoyed! Iv started and deleted about 10 times!

I would just advise

Dear X

When I purchased a carrier from you, it was represented to me as a genuine Ergo carrier. The Ergo company has now confirmed that the carrier you sent me is a replica. I expect a full refund with "X" amount of days (or whatever you prefer).

I would leave it at that for a first email.


----------



## bathbabe

Would it be naughty of me to say 'i expect a full refund *plus* the cost of return postage'?


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

bathbabe said:


> Would it be naughty of me to say 'i expect a full refund *plus* the cost of return postage'?

I asked for the cost of postage to be refunded and got it. I also expressed my sincere disappointment that someone could be so uncaring as to sell fake and possibly dangerous items which they are aware are used for babies and small children.

Hope you get your money back swiftly!


----------



## bathbabe

Thanks girlies!


----------



## tiggercats

:( not more fake sellers, I'm going to have to drag out my spreadsheet again, keep the info coming


----------



## Arcanegirl

Not good if fakes seem to be carrying serial number labels aswell now :(


----------



## Mrs Mayhem

Arcanegirl said:


> Not good if fakes seem to be carrying serial number labels aswell now :(

I was just thinking the same. Its disgusting!


----------



## AbiJoy

Now I am just confused. The packing slip from my ebay seller (of the Ergo with the throuth" spelling) had the return address as a boutique in Maine. So I looked up the boutique, called them, and it seems to check out..? They are closing the boutique, have a nice wrap site focused mostly on cloth diapers (also sell Maya Wraps and Ergos and a few other things), and assures me that they were purchased directly from Ergo. She said she purchased them in 2008/2009 (hasn't sold them obviously which lines up with her need to close) and will send me proof of purchase from Ergo to my email. She said her store was on the Ergo list of vendors, but since they haven't made a purchase from them for new ones in a while they aren't listed. She gave me the name of her ErgoBaby distributor that she dealt with and confirmation numbers for her orders with them as a vendor. She'll inbox me orders she made from them directly. She seemed very upset to be accused, mentioned something about how she isn't supposed to be selling them on craigslist cause Ergo doesn't let vendors discount their items (which I know is true), and said it was originally $120 in her store. It has a store label which listed $120. 

I compared it to new organic ones in the store and they are identical other than the warning label having the misspelling in an extra sentence the new ones didn't include (but in the store it was chocolate and a new one and mine was dark chocolate and a few years older).. BUT the organic chocolate in the store also had the label with the 2 bold languages that looks like the fake one on page 3 (and that was from BuyBuyBaby.. which is listed on the Ergo website as a trusted vendor).. so Ergo does have some authentic carriers with labels that look like that! I don't quite know what to think.

I'm going to call Ergo tomorrow and check the serial number... just saying it was a gift so in case the vendor's story is real she isn't in trouble for selling them on ebay... just not sure what to think!


----------



## bathbabe

AbiJoy said:


> Now I am just confused. The packing slip from my ebay seller (of the Ergo with the throuth" spelling) had the return address as a boutique in Maine. So I looked up the boutique, called them, and it seems to check out..? They are closing the boutique, have a nice wrap site focused mostly on cloth diapers (also sell Maya Wraps and Ergos and a few other things), and assures me that they were purchased directly from Ergo. She said she purchased them in 2008/2009 (hasn't sold them obviously which lines up with her need to close) and will send me proof of purchase from Ergo to my email. She said her store was on the Ergo list of vendors, but since they haven't made a purchase from them for new ones in a while they aren't listed. She gave me the name of her ErgoBaby distributor that she dealt with and confirmation numbers for her orders with them as a vendor. She'll inbox me orders she made from them directly. She seemed very upset to be accused, mentioned something about how she isn't supposed to be selling them on craigslist cause Ergo doesn't let vendors discount their items (which I know is true), and said it was originally $120 in her store. It has a store label which listed $120.
> 
> I compared it to new organic ones in the store and they are identical other than the warning label having the misspelling in an extra sentence the new ones didn't include (but in the store it was chocolate and a new one and mine was dark chocolate and a few years older).. BUT the organic chocolate in the store also had the label with the 2 bold languages that looks like the fake one on page 3 (and that was from BuyBuyBaby.. which is listed on the Ergo website as a trusted vendor).. so Ergo does have some authentic carriers with labels that look like that! I don't quite know what to think.
> 
> I'm going to call Ergo tomorrow and check the serial number... just saying it was a gift so in case the vendor's story is real she isn't in trouble for selling them on ebay... just not sure what to think!

It was mine that had a serial number and spelling mistake, i emailed ergo and told them the serial number and that there was a spelling mistake and they told me it was counterfeit. Im now having troubles with my ebay seller :dohh: because iv had it a month they are saying they wont give me a full refund so i have opened a dispute (sp?) And have reported them


----------



## AbiJoy

Mine had the same issue! It had the serial number and tag and appears totally legit, but the "throuth" spelling error. My seller isn't going to be easy to work with. When I called the boutique that sent it she had a cow at me!!!! She's playing the defensive card either way. I tried to stay calm to not escalate it.. how long did Ergo take to get back to you? This is a pic of the tag on mine. The authentic organic one I saw today at a big official retailer had the same layout on the tag (including the bold), but didn't have the sentence about the baby falling through on it. I'll include a picture of the real one. The real one i took in the store today is a 2011, and I believe the one I have says 2009.. so I didn't expect them to be exactly the same. If it wasn't for the spelling error I wouldn't have thought anything of it. 

The one I received is uploaded 1st, and the one I uploaded 2nd is from an authentic vendor in my area. Again, they are supposedly different years, but I can't imagine Ergo would let a spelling mistake go by like that.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110710-00938.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 42









Totowa-20110710-00937.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 41


----------



## AbiJoy

The difference in color of tags is just cause of lighting. I took the one in my bedroom with the flash on and the other at the store in diff lighting.. I also stretched mine out more so it could be more easily read. Is that what the tag on your counterfeit looked like bathbabe???


----------



## bathbabe

Yep mine is most like the first one just with a few small differences.


----------



## tiggercats

Ergo are very good at replying to emails and very helpful. Keep us posted because if a store is buying in fakes thinking they are real then we are all screwed.


----------



## bathbabe

here are some pics i took of my fake ergo sport
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0253.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 31









DSC_0254.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 30









DSC_0255.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 34









DSC_0256.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 24









DSC_0257.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## bathbabe

and some more inc the serial tag
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0258.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 29









DSC_0259.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 18









DSC_0260.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 14









DSC_0261.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AbiJoy

Update.. MINE IS REAL!! It had the "throuth" spelling, but it is real. I called Ergo this morning and they verified it. It was manufactured in 2009, but they verified the seller as doing business with them in the past due to the invoice info she sent me (just hasn't ordered in 2011 so they aren't on the list) and said it is def authentic. Now I feel like a jerk for assuming to the seller that it was a knock-off. I wrote her a nice email to apologize for accusing her. Hopefully she isn't too offended still.. poor lady sounded like she was having a rough weekend to begin with. It's good to know there are some honest sellers on there! I learned my lesson though about buying things like that on ebay. In the future I'll pay the extra $45.


----------



## lozzy21

Those in the UK have you thought about going to traiding standards, or even one of the TV shows that deals with investigating fake goods?


----------



## tiggercats

Lozzy I contacted consumer direct who send the info onto trading standards, the trouble is they wont act on an isolated incident, it needs everyone to report their individual details. Once enough people have complained about 1 seller they will act. 

So please, everyone who has a fake report it to consumer direct. I think I've already listed the details either in this thread or this one https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/568461-have-just-sent-report-ebay-feel-like-grass.html


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Thanks for this thread Tiggs , I very nearly got one from eBay - ive now used a ergo recommended stockist xx


----------



## ladymacb83

Hi Ladies,

Have just discovered the Ergo Galaxy we bought from ebay is, surprise, a fake- albeit an exceptionally good one. We only realised today when we hired a genuine Ergo newborn insert from the local sling library and started spotting subtle differences with the boxes and labels (even the lady who runs the library was pretty convinced at first). Fortunately we've been waiting for the insert, so haven't used the carrier yet- phew!

Anyway, have emailed the seller asking for a refund and reported it to ebay, just waiting to hear back now. Am going to take some comparison pics of the boxes, tags etc and post them up to add to the collection. :(

The seller was cyrus3706, according to the listing page based in Irvine, Ayrshire, ka13 6sy- but whether that's the address they'll ask me to return it to is a different matter. Another one bites the dust/hits the spreadsheet :(


----------



## bathbabe

finally the Ebay seller has agreed to give me a full refund but wont pay for return postage, nevermind. 

however, i was still abit confused about it all and thinking maybe Ergo made a mistake and that maybe it was genuine but then the seller sent me the return address twice, by accident and both emails had the same address but different names :dohh:
so that confirmed it for me!!!


----------



## tiggercats

bathbabe I would tell them you are passing their details to trading standards, whilst I hate the idea of returning fakes to potentially be resold they should refund your out of pocket expenses, also report them to ebay for refusing to refund return postage on counterfeit items. Don't forget to send recorded with adequate insurance.


----------



## bathbabe

did you see the pics of it i posted yesterday?


----------



## summer rain

There are also a lot of fake copies of a particular design of freehand mei tai on ebay under the brand name 'minizone', freehand mei tai have tried to take legal action against the makers of the fake but as they are in China its very difficult. I also reported these fakes to ebay and they have completely ignored it :(


----------



## ladymacb83

Grrrrr.... my seller is now denying that the carrier is a fake and telling me to "look at the quality"! I've sent a very polite but firm reply.... but think I'm going to have to go to a dispute on this one :(


----------



## bathbabe

ladymacb83 said:


> Grrrrr.... my seller is now denying that the carrier is a fake and telling me to "look at the quality"! I've sent a very polite but firm reply.... but think I'm going to have to go to a dispute on this one :(

My seller didnt even try defend themself, just got in a snot saying i couldnt have a full refund and that they wouldnt pay return postage.
So i reported them and now i can have a full refund.


----------



## stardust599

Bump, just came across this and noticed someone asking about the Ergos on eBay! x


----------



## Bambi1985

Just received an ergo purchased on ebay and as I suspected, it's a fake: no serial number and the nubuckle spelling mistake. The warning label also looks really fake with no washing symbols or address like I have seen on others.

Have emailed seller (hegyo09) so will hopefully get refund. If anyone is still making a list let me know and will give return address details when received. Will be interesting to see if its the same as a few of you seem to have had.


----------



## Macmad

Bumping up as someone asking how to spot a fake in another thread.


----------



## special_kala

Where is the serial number?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its inside the pocket on the back, a little white label :)


----------



## bathbabe

Special kala - even if your ergo has a serial number it may be worth emailing ergo and asking them to confirm it, mine had a serial number but was fake x


----------



## kria

hello ladies,

I have been doing quite a bit of research on buying Ergos from ebay. I almost bought one and then decided not to bid. I am now pretty convinced that most new BNIB ones out there are counterfeit. Even many used ones look fake - probably used by the owner not knowing that it was counterfeit.

There has been word that counterfeit ones come in plain colours rather than designs as they are easier to fake. I don't think this is the case. 

Look here - https://www.dhgate.com/new-aarrival...sling/p-ff8080812e7a880d012e7ad6e80e6d12.html

Openly selling the galaxy grey and even mentions its not the original. I've found almost every pattern here including the blue starburst, dessert bloom, highland navy etc. that is claimed to be 'mostly' original on ebay. 

Just amazed at how open the counterfeit market operates.


----------



## modo

They are selling it for more than double the price for a counterfeit :shock:


----------



## lau86

Right so I've fallen into the trap of the fake ergo... Should I leave him negative feedback once I've got my money back? I've looked at all his positive feedback and people think its a great carrier, I'm worried about the safety


----------



## fluffpuffin

yes, I would leave negative feedback. It's important for other buyers to know they are being sold fakes.


----------



## Macmad

I would if it was sold as an original. People don't realise that they are purchasing a fake Ergo.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

It's apparently not only happening over there, but here too. The US vendors on Ebay are also selling fakes.

I did find this guide on Ebay though. Might be worth checking out and passing on:

https://reviews.ebay.com/How-to-Spot-a-Counterfeit-Ergo-Baby-Carrier?ugid=10000000065082150

I've been looking into buying one because my Snugli just isn't Snugli anymore now that my daughter is 17lbs. I'm glad I found this before I bought one. They retail here for $115-$160 US, and people have "NIB Genuine/Original" for $85 or less!!!

One DEAD giveaway though...when the CONTACT SELLER option isn't available.

I'll definitely be asking for serial numbers and checking with Ergo before buying. Thanks for this thread!


----------



## tiggercats

I've looked at that guide, thank for the link. Unfortunately it is only telling you the blindly obvious fake details. The fake I had was scarily good. The wash and warning label was on the waistband, like originals and there was a logo on the zipper pull. I don't remember the other details of mine. I wouldn't buy from any ebay seller now, if i wanted an ergo I would only get one from an authorised retailer, the safety of carrying a baby/child isn't worth saving a few £ or $


----------



## Macmad

Bumping this up as a few thread popping up about Egro's. :thumbup:


----------

